# Janine's Book



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

Ok, so everyone MUST get Janine's book "Unraveling." I finally got my copy today (it took about two weeks to come in, ordered it from Barnes & Noble) and it's great! I find myself laughing out loud because some of the things she describes are so exactly me, things I never even realized others felt. One thing in particular is I say to myself, repeatedly, "my name is michael and I live at 123 Road street" when I feel my thoughts spiraling out of control and Janine talks of doing just this. It is a great book, and very helpful. I've read about half of it so far. Thanks Janine for the extraodinary book!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, "Unravelling" was a great book. It's one of those books you want to keep by your bedside for those dark nights when things are incomparably horrible. To be totally honest, i snuggled up with my copy in bed almost every night. I even caressed it, at times, in a not-so-platonic way. 

Not to mention that it's the _only_ book that i've ever been able to completely relate to when it comes to my dp. The de-facto bible for this disorder actually, which makes one wonder why it hasn't been published for a wider audience.

The only qualm i had with it...and it's such a quibbly qualm that i feel somewhat sheepish even mentioning it...but i'm just not sure why she had the russian ambassador get assassinated in the Louvre. I was really growing fond of her and i felt the death was a little gratuitous, to be perfectly honest. Other than that, smashing book!

s.


----------



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, I dunno, Sebastian, I thought that was essential to the plot line. Oh well, maybe we can form a book club to discuss it further. :lol:


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Read the book. It's cheap. Barnes and Noble has it. reason I say this besides it being a very helpul book is that your word "cure" will be explained in detail in her treatise.

But if you need a book to take to bed (reference above post) and caress in a non platonic way, I would suggest "Old Man And The Sea".
jft


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

poonanny said:


> How was her DP triggered?
> 
> i dont plan on reading it so can you just tell me.


Why don't we just post the entire book on here so you can get the benefit of a year of someone's work for absolutely nothing? :roll:

s.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Poonanny is cured already so we could tell him a little bit....

Janine is actually a spy for the US government...

No, Janine makes no bones about the fact she is cured. But the book ROCKS so buy it anyway


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

She does come out of it.I read the book and its cheap.you can buy it online thru amazon.Why dont you buy it poonanny,in fact, why dont you publish your own story of recovery?The more happy endings the better!


----------

